# Flower Collage



## klotzishere20 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is what I have currently.  I'm trying to figure out a fourth picture to add to the black spot right now.  Any advice? Colors? Flower?


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jan 26, 2011)

Should be fixed now


----------



## Frequency (Jan 28, 2011)

The dark side of the story..... 

Regards


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 28, 2011)

You have two loud shots, the yellow and orange really pop. The rose is subtle darker so I would think a subtle pattern shot like the rose would keep the feel evened out.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 29, 2011)

From left top if we go anticlock-wise we see yellow,?, orange, red ..... so ? can be some where in between yellow and orange 

from another point of view diagonally related yellow and orange are bright; so dark red should be complemented by a dark colour

Leaving all theories behind i feel a deep purple would be fine  ; why can't you fill the square with different colors  turn by turn and select the best?

regards


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

Your rose shot is very beautiful, first of all. Since you have been going with a warm tone theme another warm color would look nice. Maybe even white, or ivory.


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the comments.  
At first I was going for the warm color feeling.
I guess this is just something I'm going to have to wait for spring for anyways.
Other suggestions are always welcome

Edit: I'm also not sure if the bee is working for me... anyone else think it is just out of place?


----------

